# Game Calls



## wayneryan65 (Sep 18, 2013)

What are the Blank sizes for Duck calls and Predator calls?


----------



## wayneryan65 (Sep 18, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> 1.5 x 7 is typical if you are making your own tone boards. 3.5ish if you are using inserts. Predator call blanks can be all sizes since the are small reeds.
> 
> Check out this thread from justturnin. He asked the question and had lots of answers.



okay thanks that helps a bunch


----------

